# Remembrance Day



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2005)

As you all know tomorrow is Remembrance day. I would like everyone (as I am sure you will anyway) to take the time tomorrow to remember those that fought and died for their countries in the many wars this century (WW1, WW2, Korea, Vietnam, Falklands, Iraq etc) and in previous centuries.

Remember the Fallen. Celebrate the survivors. Never Forget.


----------



## trackend (Nov 10, 2005)

I always have done GN for all those young fellas who never had a fair crack of the whip from what ever nation they came from.
Our family remembers this young lad more than most , my uncle killed at 20, sgt pilot Dennis Carty (Wellington pilot with the RCAF Bison sqdn)
we only learned that info from the guys on this site so although I have a laugh and joke with you guys I shall always remember the help you gave.
Cheers fellas.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2005)

I visited this place in 1998. 

Of all the places I've traveled in the world, I consider this place to be the most touching.

So many MIA graves. So many men who fell far from home and now resting here.


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2005)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20051110/ap_on_re_us/vanishing_vets


"....The Census Bureau stopped asking for data about those veterans years ago. Using a report of 65,000 alive in 1990 as a baseline, the VA estimates that no more than 50 remain, perhaps as few as 30....."


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 10, 2005)

That's real interesting Track!

Remembrance Day/ Veterans Day - Let us all remember those who sacrificed so much!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 10, 2005)

Ill be going to Fort Benning tommorow to see the Service at the base. I hope my great uncle, who was in the Army Air Corps in the Pacific, comes with us. He is getting pretty old but is a fighter. He's 93 and i hope he lives to 100 and more....

God Bless those who died for the sake of democracy!


----------



## trackend (Nov 11, 2005)

I have just seen on the tv a news item where they asked passers by in London what the Poppy day appeal stood for and the answers they got where shocking one young woman thought it was something to do with celebrating the beginning of autumn what the fuck have they been teaching at schools.
I will observe the 2 minute silence at 1100hrs and think of all the dead including the lads from all nations who coped it in the Gulf, sleep peacefully fellas no more worrys for you. 


Part of _For the Fallen By Lawrence Binyon 1869-1943_ 

They shall grow not old, as we that are left grow old; 
Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. 
At the going down of the sun and in the morning 
We will remember them.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Never forget and Remember all!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 11, 2005)

To all veterans and servicmen serving today, I salute you.  Never forget the fallen who paid the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Could not have said it better.


----------



## trackend (Nov 11, 2005)

here here


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 11, 2005)

Indeed...Thanks so much for the sacrifices you made to give us a better life...

Its just a damn shame that some of the ignorant poeple at school dont appreciate this...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

Just as you said, ignorant!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 11, 2005)

Well then it's up to us to educate them. By and large, Canadian youth do appreciate the significance of Remembrance Day and what service members have fought for, and continue to fight for throughout the world. Happily, it's still emphasized in the schools here. People _are_ steadily growing complacent though, and it isn't just the younger generations.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2005)

No but it gets worse and worse with the younger generations.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 11, 2005)

I'll never forget. Ever.

A few years ago I was walking down the sidewalk here in Halifax, to meet my wife after work. I was in uniform, and I was stopped by an old fella who was coming the opposite way. He looked to be in his eighties, and I don't know if he fought in WWII or not, but he may well have. I didn't ask him. Anyway, he just reached out to shake my hand and thank me for serving. I was completely taken aback. I think I finally managed to stammer out "You're welcome." or something inadequate like that, and then he just continued on his way. It blew me away. It made me humble, and I had never been so proud to wear the uniform as at that moment.


----------



## trackend (Nov 11, 2005)

Age has shit all to do with a service person, weather ex or current Skim you're all still comrades and it shows when fellas meet.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 11, 2005)

Well said, Lee. I always at least give a wave, nod or thumbs up to our current service members. I am always proud to stand in their midst. They continue to carry the torch for us old grizzled cold war relics.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2005)

Well said Lee.

From the Fields of Normandy I bring back many memories.
Beneath them. I leave many friends,

For they are;
Les Fleurs de Normandie.

Les Fleurs de Normandie.

On Norman soil, they fought and died.
Now young men's graves in rows abound.
In Mother Earth's arms, now sanctified,
The fragrant flowers of our youth are found.

And yet, to rise again, as in a distant song.
Small voices that call, in dead of night.
Fleeting figures only in our dreams belong.
Alas, they fade, in dawn's bright light.

I see them yet, a sad, forgotten throng.
Shadowed, lost faces, marching on.
Over dusty roads, and high golden corn.
The call of long lost friends are borne.

We must not forget, the flowers of our days,
Lest they lay unquiet, in numbered graves.
For we lived, and loved, and life was sweet.
Still yet, for us, awaits our last retreat.

Flowers of our youth, now long since past.
Our sweet autumn days are fading fast.
We, who are left, flowered in our prime.
Enjoyed golden moments, on borrowed time.

Remember our friends, who passed this way.
For all our tomorrow's, they gave their today's,
On Utah and Omaha, Juno, Sword and Gold.
Oh! Dear Lord! See that they grow not old.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 11, 2005)

Yea eric, Im the same way... I always recognize any troops or sailors I run into....

Thanks once again to all who have, or who are, part of the military establishment... America and the World would not be what they are without the loss and sacrifice and dedication of their countries men and women....

Ten-Hut....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

Very well said Les.

I could not agree more with you.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Very well said Les.
> 
> I could not agree more with you.


Agreed. Well said Les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2005)

I ended up talking to many of my former compatriots yesterday/lastnight/this morning, from around the globe.... Veterans day means alot to me, and I hold those veterans that I consider friends and family in the VERY highest regard....

I know what it takes to give ur all for ur country, and those men that I have served with and bled with will ALWAYS have my respect and friendship...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 12, 2005)

back at ya Les, Thanks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2005)

To be honest I think that a lot of the young guys that I serve with take this day for granted. They see it as another day to get silly drunk. I think though that as they get older they too will look at it differently. I know the ones that served with me in Iraq and saw the death and sacrifice deffinatly look at it differently.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2005)

> I know the ones that served with me in Iraq and saw the death and sacrifice deffinatly look at it differently.


Thats a fact....


> I think though that as they get older they too will look at it differently.


That is also a fact....


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2005)

I apoligize gents for starting a new thread ; vets day, as I had not seen this one started besides the pc acting up on me and not allowing me to view all of the forums content..........

yo I agree with what is said never forget the past, present or the future generations involvement and sacrifice to keep us all free from the heavy thumb of tyranny


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 12, 2005)

> Its just a damn shame that some of the ignorant poeple at school dont appreciate this...


Thats nothing compared to ours! A kid in my languade class Wednesday, "Mr.Davis, what does a soldier do besides fighting?"

He asked in a way i wanted to get up and slap him around! It pissed me off.

Vets Day was a day for me to remember my Great-uncles who fought in WWII including the one who didnt make it back. Another great-uncle who was with Armored Divison in Korea. My cousins who were in Vietnam and those who countinue to fight and serve.

Great-Uncle Archie D. Robinson- Soldier of the 28th infantry, Bloddy bucket Brigade, who fought at the Hurtgen Offensive and Battle of the Bulge but didnt make it back home, I salute you!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

No problems Erich. In my opinion there is never eneogh topics like this to honor the soldier.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No problems Erich. In my opinion there is never eneogh topics like this to honor the soldier.


Agreed Alder.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

I will tell a story about an individual veteran that I consider to be the best of my friends... Seeing how this info has been de-classed, I think his story is worth repeating...

While temporarily attached to ST4, I met a teammate named Carlos... He was to become a close friend...

As we were motoring into the surf outside Patilla, I commented to him that there were an awful amount of lights on the airstrip... This was to prove that bad nights only get worse....

We were attached to Gulf Platoon, tasked with taking out Noriegas Learjet... Once we were within 100 meters of the hanger, we became engaged, heavily... First squad, with Carlos, took several casualties in the opening combat, being completely exposed on the airfield...

After being hit in the thigh, Carlos attempted to withdraw dragging TM2 Rodriguez, who was dead... Carlos was then hit again, this time in the lower back, on the right side.... He would be paralyzed from then on...

While bleeding copious amounts of blood, and unable to move his legs, Carlos attempted to save the life of CPO McFaul, which he was unable to do, while continuing to lay down covering fire in support of 2nd squad and his embattled posistion... Incase any are wondering, I carried the AT-4 rocket that finally destroyed the Lear...

Carlos was/is my hero.... The bravery and integrity that he showed, changed my life forever... I sit here now with tears in my eyes as I type this... 

Its quite difficult to talk about losing friends, and I thank God that someone declared this weekend as "Veterans Day"..


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2005)

Jesus. What a guy. 
I know for you direct combat types it's all supposed to be thought of as another day at the office, but to remain that focused on your teammates while you're in that condition speaks volumes about the man. It really does.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes it does...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Jesus. What a guy.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## P38 Pilot (Nov 13, 2005)

Thats a true hero Les. Anyone willing to put themselves in the line of fire to help others is why we should remember those heroes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

That man is a hero Les and he shows why our military is the greatest the world has ever seen. My hats off to him and my prayers for him also.


----------



## Erich (Nov 13, 2005)

glad this thread is getting comments..........

nearly all air force veterans have responded back. I see that one has been returned back to me(e-Mail) and frankly the ugly though of his passing has concerned me for some time.

most have said thank you for remembering them and that it was their buddies that should be remembered. Some really do not know wha to say as wrods cannot be expressed for some of the old guys who have been there, done that day after day. they have become cold, chilled almost machine like. If only there were more to consol, give a hug, cry with them, hear THEIR stories. Decompressed it was not even thought of during and right after WW 2 or Korea. We had it after viet nam but it was too early, not organized, and besides we were just simply ALL scred up when we got home trying to fit back into society, looking for love, work and a reason for our existance. Some of us were successful some of us were not, some can talk of their experiences, some us cannot and will not. some of us were proud to serve, some of us felt like we had too, some of us felt we were in the middle..............funny nothing has changed even now.

Life goes on and veterans fade in the background like a fading light lost and rememberted no-more. Guys do not let this happen. Call a vet up, go see them and tell them thank you, salute them like Plan. We live in a world of little friendships, go find an elderly friend, and go tell him, her how much you appreciate their sacrifice whether they beleive it or not. Tell the guys here that served overseas in Iraq thanks for keeping the bad guys on their home turf or at least trying to do so so you can live in peace and enjoy your freedoms

~ e ~ full of THANKS !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 13, 2005)

Good post there Erich.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2005)

Good Post Erich.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2005)

Well said Erich! I have heard you mention Carlos before, Les. Heroes like that are rare and I am sure it is an honor to have served with him. 

I am getting an opportunity to meet fact to face with Bernie, my wifes great uncle that I have mentioned on this forum before. He was awarded a Silver Star in Italy for what I feel was a much higher level award bravery. I will be chatting with him more this sunday and will get some pictures to share. 

Veterans day is the official day to honor our veterans, but EVERY day we should honor them.


----------



## Erich (Nov 14, 2005)

Eric :

interview him till he is sick of interviews  seriously though, a magical window that you have at your fingertips, a man that needs to share his sotyr with someone, and secondary, us ! go for it man. I am finding the German vets-Luftwafe are getting sick and tired of responding, the time is getting short, and then they will be ALL gone.

honour all sacrifices, not for a regime but what they tried to do for their families and friends. there is still so much we need to learn of the conflict on a more personal level.....


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2005)

Absolutely. The good news is that Bernie loves to gab with me. I think I get more out of than he does, but then, maybe not. It is neat to hear him get going.More than one time, I have called for a couple of quick questions that ends 2 hours later!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 14, 2005)

Absolutley correct even, everyday they should be honored.


----------

